# Exemplar preaching?



## MRC (Feb 24, 2010)

I recently read through Richard Phillip's _Hebrews_, part of the Reformed Expository Commentary Series. For the layman, it was nice to have gospel-centered sermons walking me through a whole book of the bible. I would like to begin listening to some sermons online that do the same thing. Can anyone provide some preacher recommendations for gospel-centered, expository preaching?


----------



## au5t1n (Feb 24, 2010)

Monergism MP3 Looking at the directory on the left, at the bottom there are options for "New Testament Sermons by Book" and "Old Testament Sermons by Book." The sermons of many great expository preachers are available here in mp3 format.


----------



## rbcbob (Feb 24, 2010)

Al Martin, Jim Savastio


----------



## heartoflesh (Feb 24, 2010)

rbcbob said:


> Al Martin, Jim Savastio



Yeah, A. N. Martin is my constant commuter companion. Here's a great site with many of his sermons, some well know and many rare....

Sovereign Grace Audio Treasures - MP3 Reformed/Calvinistic Sermons


----------



## MRC (Feb 24, 2010)

rbcbob said:


> Al Martin, Jim Savastio


 
Would you say both of these preachers use the "redemptive-historical" approach to biblical exposition?


----------



## rbcbob (Feb 24, 2010)

MRC said:


> rbcbob said:
> 
> 
> > Al Martin, Jim Savastio
> ...


 
I am not sure what you mean by that description but I will say that both employ consecutive, expositional, applicatory preaching from whole books of the bible.


----------



## MRC (Feb 24, 2010)

Sorry, by "redemptive-historical" I am refering to the preacher placing the text within the larger context of the history of the redemptive purposes of Christ. No matter which text the preacher uses, they find Christ in it, or import Him into it. Is that clear as mud?


----------



## heartoflesh (Feb 24, 2010)

Never hear Savastio, but Martin pretty much always ends up talkng about Christ one way or the other. He definately lays stress on character more than anything else.


----------



## Bookmeister (Feb 24, 2010)

The Upper Register: Papers and mp3's by Lee Irons
NWTS Audio Resources
Audio Sermons - Trinityurc.net

Remember that most of the controversy over RH preaching involves the OT. It is easy to preach Christ from the NT, some OT texts are very difficult. Hope these links help.


----------



## py3ak (Feb 24, 2010)

Lee Irons? I wouldn't go there.


----------



## Bookmeister (Feb 24, 2010)

py3ak said:


> Lee Irons? I wouldn't go there.


 
Why not?


----------



## py3ak (Feb 24, 2010)

It's been a few years since I looked at his stuff, but the things his wife writes, the transcript of his trial and his subsequent actions, and the Klinean direction of his thought made me conclude that there are far better ways to spend my time than scalding my hands on Iron's register. If you search the Board for posts by tewilder and armourbearer that contain the word "Kline" you'll get a lot of good stuff.


----------



## MarieP (Feb 24, 2010)

Rick Larson said:


> Never hear Savastio, but Martin pretty much always ends up talkng about Christ one way or the other. He definately lays stress on character more than anything else.


 
Pastor Jim has said many times that Christ is Whom the Bible is all about, and that the Gospel is our central message. I think that makes him closer to the redemptive historical approach, but he says he's wary of that term because of the extremes some have gone to with it. His preaching is both Christocentric and practical (the way it should be!) I get the idea he's not one to be easily put in a box. I'm content with that!

---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------




rbcbob said:


> Al Martin, Jim Savastio


 
Shhh....don't let Pastor Jim see that! He might humbly disagree


----------



## Gage Browning (Feb 25, 2010)

MRC said:


> Sorry, by "redemptive-historical" I am refering to the preacher placing the text within the larger context of the history of the redemptive purposes of Christ. No matter which text the preacher uses, they find Christ in it, or import Him into it. Is that clear as mud?


 
Martin is a Law and Gospel hermeneutic guy...so yes, he get's to how the text is about Christ after allowing the Law to drive men to the cross!

---------- Post added at 04:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:40 PM ----------

If you can get your hands on any of the late James Montgomery Boice's sermons...do so. Wonderful expositor!


----------

